# router bases



## endercat (Jul 20, 2013)

I have a dewalt dwp611 router and just purchased a frued rabbiting bit 13/8 diameter. Can't adjust depth due to a smaller hole in base plate. do I cut A larger hole in my new base or is there a better solution? Your advise would be appricated. Alan


----------



## JOAT (Apr 9, 2010)

I don't know if you're 'supposed' to do that, but I would.


----------



## Semipro (Mar 22, 2013)

Alan
Go to the top of page watch Mikes vedio on making a new sub base, you can make them any size, use any 1/4" material,center hole any size


----------



## jw2170 (Jan 24, 2008)

Semipro said:


> Alan
> Go to the top of page watch Mikes vedio on making a new sub base, you can make them any size, use any 1/4" material,center hole any size


+1

:yes4:


----------



## bobj3 (Jan 17, 2006)

Hi

Just take off the base plate and use it without for this one job it's no big deal at all..

http://www.amazon.com/DEWALT-DNP613...=1374453257&sr=1-2&keywords=dewalt+611+router
===


endercat said:


> I have a dewalt dwp611 router and just purchased a frued rabbiting bit 13/8 diameter. Can't adjust depth due to a smaller hole in base plate. do I cut A larger hole in my new base or is there a better solution? Your advise would be appricated. Alan


----------



## Mike (Nov 22, 2004)

Alan, don't cut your plate... you will need it for use with guide bushings. It is easy to make a new sub base plate. The sub base plate helps provide balance and prevents marring your material. Depending on the job you can use BJ's tip, I would suggest having a second piece of material the same thickness as your workpiece in front of the work to help balance your router.


----------



## MAFoElffen (Jun 8, 2012)

Mike said:


> Alan, don't cut your plate... you will need it for use with guide bushings. It is easy to make a new sub base plate. The sub base plate helps provide balance and prevents marring your material. Depending on the job you can use BJ's tip, I would suggest having a second piece of material the same thickness as your workpiece in front of the work to help balance your router.


Tip if not using a plate. If I do that, I tape off the bottom with blue masking tape. Just a couple strips seems to do fine. That way I don't add black aluminum marks to my work. 

On circular saws with aluminum platforms, aluminum router table plates, aluminum router & saw tables... I use paste wax. Just saves from having to sand those aluminum marks off.


----------



## rwbaker (Feb 25, 2010)

Try the MLCS 9465 1/2-Inch Shank Router Collet Extension and Wrenches from MLCS or Amazon ~ 30.00 I can not live without mine now that I have one. Best Part, you do not like it you send it back and get your money back.

Good Luck - Baker


----------



## Quillman (Aug 16, 2010)

"Your advise would be appricated. Alan"
********************************************
Subbases for the 611.


----------

